# Dwarf seahorses



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Im interested in keeping dwarf seahorses what all would I need


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

My biggest question is do I need live food or will frozen work?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That depends on what they were eating before you bought them. If they ate live, you WON'T easily train them for frozen.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

thanks TOS, I decided on doing a reef more choices there


----------

